# Alternative for frosted glass?



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

firsttimeremode said:


> Nobody in my area carries frosted glass


That's strange, have you called a local glass/glazing shop? If they don't have it they can certainly get it in short order.

Frosted Glass is also known as Obscure Glass.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post a picture.
It's going to be a real pain to even try and transport and handle piece that narrow with out breaking it.
I think I'd go with tempered glass or Lexan and just use some stick on frosting. It comes in rolls.


----------



## firsttimeremode (Jul 19, 2012)

Kwikfishron: I called every glass shop in every town i have a phone book for. Nobody carries it and for them to order it would be way outrageous prices. i ordered normal glass to fix the other windows and paid 121, for the frosted it would cost 136 plus freight and tax, final cost over 200.

Joecaption: i intended to use tempered glass but somehow it is even more expensive than the frosted because they also have to order it. i just dont have that much. I know it will be a pain to handle a thin piece like that, so im looking for any other option i can use to fill these holes against the rain. 

How about repairing the glass? Is there any way to just put something in the hole for now and caulk it against the rain? i put some trash bag plastic over it for now, but the first big windstorm ripped it right off, so it did no good.


----------



## firsttimeremode (Jul 19, 2012)

i will try to post some photos of it online tonight, after i get home so i can take some photos of it.


----------



## firsttimeremode (Jul 19, 2012)

*pic*

OK, i have some pics of the shorter piece by the front door, i couldnt get a good one of the 6' pieces


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

My son was "fixing up" an older 1921 built house some years ago that had two large windows in the master bath. My DIL could not accept the fact that someone just might be able to see into those windows after dark with inside lights on. We found a kit at one of our two local glass shops much like window tint but is frosted. You apply it just as you would window tint and it give the frosted look without having to replace the glass. A bit expensive but looked really good.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Go to Ace Hardware, Menard's, Lowe's, Home Depot, and get the Frosted film. As for that trailer, you can order those windows through any mobile home supply company. Personally I hate older trailers, due to they are no better than a backyard shed and just as cheaply built.


----------



## firsttimeremode (Jul 19, 2012)

the frosted film wont work, because the windows are either broken out or missing. the film needs something to adhere to. Ive talked to every mobile home supply company in my area and they just dont carry these windows anymore. i dont care much for older trailers either but its either i live in this or i live on the streets, so i dont really have a choice.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Try looking for corrugated or *flat translucent fiberglass panels *at most lumber yards or even some home centers* . * It won't be perfect but may solve the weather problem temporarily *. *


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

It just does not make any sense that no local glass company has frosted glass. I have family members that own a glass company and they always have 4x8 sheets and/or cut-offs of other random stuff laying around including different types of obscure/frosted glass. The stuff is easily cut to size as well.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

Firsttimer, what is your location? Frosted glass is not rare commodity. What folks are saying is replace panes with regular glass, then apply film or brush on frosting.Or reverse those steps. Brush on will need a clear seal coat over it. Plastics can be frosted with fine sandpaper, steel wool, or even a hand ful of wet sand. There are kits for etching or frosting glass using relatively safe chemicals (rubber gloves, eye shield, don't spill.) location is important there to. Are you in fire ant territory? ( Bet you didn't see that coming.) Formic acid is an ingredient in many etchers, formic acid is what gives ant stings their sting. If a fire ant gets the slightest whiff of it, it goes into rage mode, disturb one ant and she releases a whiff and everybody wants sign up and join the army. If fire ants smell you etching with formic acid, and they will, they're incredibly sensitive , you could find yourself under attack by hordes of fire ants, and their uncles, cousins, shiftless brothers-in-law, and anybody else they can drag along.


----------



## firsttimeremode (Jul 19, 2012)

Like i said earlier, they wont cut glass into pieces that are 1' x 6'. they would never make it home, let alone into the window. And yes, this is fireant country. Im in east texas, fire ants are horrible out here except for December through late February


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

There is no reason that they couldn't with careful handling... or you could have them do it on site... or if there is a removable sash, take that in and have them install the glass directly into the sash. All said and done, you may end up paying $100-$200, but I'm not exactly sure what you are looking for here. Their is no magic $20 solution. Time and materials cost money.... 
You could probably buy a piece of lexan from HD or wherever if you want. The downside is that is scratches very easily, but if you want it frosted anyway, who cares. Hit it with some 100 grit and there you go.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

Well hidee there, firsttimer, I'm over here in Mesquite. what county are you in? I have done business with a couple of places in Tyler. It makes no sense that no one will cut it. Did any of the companies say *why* they wouldn't cut that size? They ship cut glass all over, it just needs to be properly crated. Your best bet may be to go with one of the plastics, easier to haul, depending on thickness you may be able to cut it yourself with scoring tool. If rain is coming in, or *was* coming in, I remember rain, we had a bit a couple of months back, 40% chance of some Thursday evening, bite the bullet and at least put plywood over windows untill you get some real stuff.


----------



## firsttimeremode (Jul 19, 2012)

they wont cut the glass because they said it would never make it home in one piece. there is only two companies listed in the phone book for glass and neither of them do home delivery. the rain is still coming in, it rained last night and my carpet is soaked. i tried to get some plexiglass from Lowes but they dont cut it in 6' lengths. i only have $2,000 to fix this house and i only have until the end of this year to do it, so i cant pay a whole lot for these windows. I also have to replace the subfloor where the broken windows have ruined it, i have to replace all of the plumbing where a mediocre company was hired to move it (not hired by me) and they hit the road twice with the trailer and completely destroyed all of the ductwork and plumbing. That 2k includes all appliances and furniture and curtains too.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

1. If you got plexiglass or lexan you would have to cut it yourself... Or call a handyman.
2. why are you looking in the phone book? Do they still make those things?:laughing:... Google "glass replacement" and your city (or the closest sizable city if you are in a rural area) and you will find more than two companies I'm sure, and you'll surely find one that would cut and install it on site.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

So, its actually the delivery that is the problem. And need to keep costs down. If you'd* narrow your location down*, I might could help more. You may have to go farther afield, with just two glass houses in town, you must be away back in the pineys. But you have a Lowes. They do have complete aluminum windows, that are easier to haul than loose glass. They deliver for a fee on small orders. i think. No pick up of your own? Some neighbor might be willing to do hauling of windows, glass, or sheet of plastic, for small amount and a six pack, if released from liability of damage. 1/8 or even 1/4 plastic not hard for you to cut from larger sheet. If you have to rip out carpet and pad, there's some protective packing . Sodden and dirty, but glass and plastic clean easy. 
You need to cover those openings *now*, screw ply wood over them. Get roll of heavier grade than bags plastic sheeting at Lowe's, and some cheap 1X2's or 3's, tape plastic all around with duck tape and criss cross strips over it, screw 1x frame over edges and battens across, battens inside and out is best. Strips of tape over batten and plastic. Maybe two layers of plastic inside and out.
Have you tried a local Farm and Ranch Supply for plastic or glass? they may also know someone looking for work doing light hauling and delivery, and handi-man work at low price.
"mediocre company... destroyed all of the ductwork and plumbing." Did they break the windows too? as they say, "You break it, you buy it." Sounds like its time to ask somebody to send lawyers, guns, and money. ( Can you, ahem, claim they broke the windows? [ I didn't say that, somebody hacked my membership.] But sometimes after you've licked a feller in a fair fight, you give his nose an extra twist just to teach him a lesson.)
Get those holes covered, real windows or plywood, the fall rains are upon us, drought or no drought, sooner or later a hard rains gonna fall. You don't want anymore damage than what you already got.


----------



## firsttimeremode (Jul 19, 2012)

Ive tried Lowes, they dont sell sheets of plexi or real glass big enough for this. they are all less than 4' long. im not pulling the carpet out, it just needs to be steamcleaned. Twice. Its not dirty, just a little wet. And believe it or not, its not moldy either. They didnt break the windows, the guy who i bought it from paid his buddy to move it, and his buddy did a lot of damage since he didnt know what he was doing. a bunch of kids throwing rocks broke the windows out, and this was done several years after it was moved. So needless to say the A/C unit is trashed, and im just putting in window units, and the plumbing is pretty well trashed from several years of using broken pipes. I still have no idea how they managed that one, but im not even trying. better to replace them now. 
Yes, Lowes has windows, but this is a mobile home and ive never seen any of these types there, only those new energy efficient ones. Not saying they dont have mobile home windows there, only ive never seen them. And ive definitely never seen any windows at lowes that were only 1 foot wide


----------



## firsttimeremode (Jul 19, 2012)

i have a pickup, but the glass shop is 30 minutes away and they said if they put a thin piece of glass like that in a pickup, it would shatter before we got it home. if not then, definitely when we tried to pick it up and put it in. Maybe it would be better to just remove the window altogether and cover the hole to make it part of the wall instead of a window.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

I figgerred lowes would have the plastic, their competition does. Take a look, see if any thing here catches your eye, 
http://www.homedepot.com/Building-M...rdg/h_d2/Navigation#/?c=1&Ns=P_REP_PRC_MODE|1
those 16" by 72" shelf liners caught mine looks like they'd work as windows, thickness might be kinda off. Maybe they got a busted package and you won't have to buy 4, but spares would be nice, if them rock chunkers is still around. I didn't scroll thru entire list, mite be cheaper stuff. Saw some "free shipping" tags scattered about. Best call ahead, even in big cities like Palestine, they don't always have everything in stock.
its raining here!!! Praise be....for me, hope you got them holes covered.


----------



## firsttimeremode (Jul 19, 2012)

they are covered with duct tape but its not working too well... rain still comes in, runs down the wall and soaks my carpet


----------



## firsttimeremode (Jul 19, 2012)

thanks for the recommendation, notmrjohn


----------



## firsttimeremode (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey notmrjohn, that would work perfect! If i can figure out how to cut it, itll work great! Thank you!


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

Not hard to cut. HD was a scorer for cutting it. You score and snap. I've used a utility knife. You'll need a 6 foot straight edge that won't slip around on plastic too much. Some times the snap don't work quite right, and you break out part of good side. Several shallow scores or cuts till its nice and deep. With knife I've actually cut all the way thru. Tedious, but no chip out. Shallow light pressure cuts keep straight edge from moving. You want cut to be one line. After you get a groove going, you can set straight edge aside and cut careful and slow. Practice on ends far away from where you are going to make final cuts. Google 'cutting plexiglass' for other ideas, clamping between boards to try keep from chip out etc. Can be sawn with fine tooth blade.
Rain still coming in. Well, like the man said, cant fix it while its raining, when its not raining it don't leak, so don't need to. Expect to hear from you when you get new windows in. And when you start on plumbing and all. good luck, and don't let the creek catch you on the wrong side when it starts to rise.
(Whew! i knew I could do this.)


----------



## REDRUM (Sep 12, 2012)

tell your local glass shop to order you tempered glass in the size you need, empty all the junk out of the bed of your truck, throw down a moving blanket or mamas best quilt wrap the glass in it laying flat in the bed.... you will be fine.

FWIW the cost of clear tempered glass (6sqft) is 10-12$


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

Red, you haven't driven down many of those Piney Woods roads have you? Mama's quilt, wrapped in a moving blanket, would come out in rags after a 30 minute trip from nearest glass house down some of them.That's minutes, the actual mileage is 4. But i agree, a person who has hauled some glass, maybe learned some lessons and survived the shattering experience, could have done it. First already had some shattering experiences, didn't wanta worry about having anymore. At least she is in East Texas, if she'd been out in the TransPecos, the trip to the nearest *person* could have been an hour, actual mileage 90.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

glass isn't really that hard for a glass shop to transport. i suspect they just dont see any cost benefit to do this for you. I've helped out some friends in the past transport and install glass in a variety of settings. yes some of them were even "back in the woods' on new construction. i've also sandblasted glass panels for a frosting effect. the chemical etching is probably easier to do for you though, less equipment needed.


----------



## firsttimeremode (Jul 19, 2012)

ok everyone, i took mrnotjohn's suggestion. i bought the shelf liners, and plan to install them soon. thanks for the help


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

firsttimeremode said:


> ok everyone, i took mrnotjohn's suggestion. i bought the shelf liners, and plan to install them soon. thanks for the help


You had to mention my name. If this don't work every one will know who to blame.


----------



## firsttimeremode (Jul 19, 2012)

no worries, man. as long as it keeps the water out, ill be happy. it was exactly what i was looking for, and only $12 a window. You are lifesaver, man.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

"You are lifesaver, man." Who told you about the hole in the center of my head?


----------

